# Guide: How to enable, use, and configure SLI on Linux.



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hello. Welcome to the painful world of configuring Linux. *

This Guide is now a two part, mostly SLI in Linux, but also to help configure graphic options. 
*
Part 1. SLI*


So, I've been trying to enable SLI on SuSe 10.3 for, seriously months and months. Heres the guide I was always looking for. 
*
1.) First we need our distro.*


There are many out there, I use SuSe GNOME. Its powerful, easy and well my first choice. Theres also popular ones such as Gentoo, RedHat, Ubuntu, Solaris, Fedora core and many more. This will normally refer to RPM packages and miscellaneous package managers, some distro's are different such as Debian. nVidia supports about all of them, including 64 bit, so no worries. IMPORTANT! Make sure you have your SLI disabled in your BIOS, or just remove the bridge, so you can configure and enable it in the GUI . If it is enabled while you install, you will not get a desktop. 

*2.) Drivers.*

Time to download. Heres nVidia's download page and list: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
find the driver you need. I used YaST, which is SuSe's package manager, so I'll go over that first. Here is a direct instruction list from the site if you are using Yast, 

	Update your Kernel via YOU (YaST Online Update). Use

  YaST -> Software -> Software Repositories -> Add

  Protocol: HTTP
  Server Name: : download.nvidia.com
  Directory on Server: /opensuse/10.3

to add the nVidia http server as additional installation source.
Now use

  YaST -> Software -> Software Management

to install the NVIDIA driver. Select the following packages:

  x11-video-nvidiaG01
After that is done, (which you just updated the Kernel) you need to install the driver UI and so on, which luckily, is just a click installation, http://opensuse-community.org/nvidia.ymp
for SuSe users, the rest is simple from there on for the initial driver installation.

(Non SuSe users)
This is right on the site, but just for further clarifacation. 


Download the file marked on the download page, heres a copy and paste right from the site. 


STEP 2: Download the Driver File
Download - NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.07-pkg2.run 
SuSE users: please read the SuSE NVIDIA Installer HOWTO before downloading the driver. 
STEP 3: Install 
Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.07-pkg2.run" to install the driver. NVIDIA now provides a utility to assist you with configuration of your X config file. Please see Chapter 3 of the README or run 'man nvidia-xconfig' for details on usage. Instructions for those wishing to edit their X config file by hand can also be found in the README. 
If you have any questions or problems, please check the linux discussion forum. If you don't find an answer to your question there, you can send email (in English) to linux-bugs@nvidia.com. 
When emailing linux-bugs@nvidia.com, please attach an nvidia-bug-report.log, which is generated by running "nvidia-bug-report.sh". 









So theres the driver installation, any question post and I'll try to clarify. 

*Driver installation for non-SuSe, Fedora, Redhat, Solaris ect.*

Now SuSe is great because it installs the drivers for you. Now lets install the drivers from the command line!

First we need the file: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/169.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run

Now this driver cannot be installed when your are in you GUI, basically we need to switch to a black screen with a blinky cursor. To do this, open your terminal and login as root, 


```
# su

(enter your root password.)
```

Now, we need to switch to run level 3, type:


```
# init 3
```


now  navigate to where you downloaded it, most likely your desktop, so type:


```
# cd /home/(your user name)/Desktop
```

Now we need to run the installer which we type:

```
# sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run
```

So, the installer should run. Now heres the problem I had and how to fix it. 

The nVidia driver has to recompile your kernel if it does not match the version it wants. This is easy. Sometimes the installer will connect to a repo. and do it it self, but theres a way to do it before hand. Open up your package manager, which is just your Add/remove programs, the software manager. We need to download the source for the kernel your currently running. These files will be labeled kernel-devel. Download all of your kernel source files which any source file will have the suffix -devel. Once these are downloaded you will be good to go. 






*3.) Configuring your nVidia XServer program *

Now you should have a configuration UI called nVidia XServer settings, its under applications, looks like so...(screenie from my system, if not there its cause I haven't posted the pic yet.)








This is your general configuration, and if you notice, the second card should be running at 2x, if disabled, as most boards run one card at 16x and the other at 2, or some board will run full SLI 16x by 16x. So there should be one card running at 16x. 

If you have this UI, the drivers are installed and time to enabled the SLI

*4.) Enabling. *

Open up your terminal, the command line interface for all Linux distro's. SLI on Linux has different configurations, we will use the "AUTO" settings, as you can tweak with the different settings later.  What we will be doing here is telling the xorg file (your graphic configuration) to set multi GPU'S on the same xscreen, or xserver, which is basically your monitors output.  To see whats happening before we enable, lets go through the different options. First in terminal, set your permissions to root by typing: 


```
$ su
```

hit enter,  then it will prompt you for your root password(admin password), type it then hit enter. Notice your now using the terminal as the root user. Now type:


```
$ nvidia-xconfig --advanced-help
```

hit enter. This will give you all the different options for the nvidia-xconfig command. Notice theres one called SLI(if you scroll down) also notice the different options for the SLI command. Like I said, we will be using the "AUTO" setting, as it is the easiest to work with. Now type:


```
$ nvidia-xconfig --sli=Auto
```

hit enter. It should tell you about a new configuration file /ect/xll/xorg.conf. Now restart and enabled SLI in your BIOS. If you load up with a GUI, check the nVidia xserver program and it should look like mine with it telling you both your cards are SLI, as in, if you go to GPU 0 or GPU 1, click it and you should see where it says X Screens: Screen 0(SLI) you have successfully enabled SLI in Linux. Have fun tweaking! 

Heres a Screenie of my SLI in the nVidia XServer program






Any comments, edits, ideas are welcome. (First revision of this guide.)

*Part 2. Graphic configuring *


**Further editing for advanced users**


Beyond our new nVidia XServer, we can edit deeper. All of the graphic configuring is saved, and can be edited in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. There are many different root editing programs for different distros. The one I currently am using is gedit, though ive used nano too. They all do the same thing, just gotta know which one you have so you know the corret syntax for the shell command. Editing this is very risky, know your coding when doing this. Ill post all about it tomorrow I need to sleep. But if you just want to poke around(DONT SAVE)type:


```
$ sudo

gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
Have fun =P

Some example code in the xorg edit, this is a problem I've had with many systems dealing with again your distro not recognizing the settings for your video card and or your monitor, having to deal with your resolution. What we will do is add a new "mode" to your monitor in xorg, giving you the option to change it to resolutions that before hand were not offered. Heres some example code to help you out:


```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
    Monitor        "CM752ET"
    DefaultDepth    16
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        16
        Modes      "1024x768_75.00"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Now remember, this is not to do with the terminal, and it not to be entered in such. This is after we open the xorg config file in gedit or nano(refer to earlier instructions about editing) I'll throw some screen shots up later of me editing my own xorg. 

*
BETA Code.)Enabling 3D Hardware Acceleration*


Note: The code below refers to enabling the 3D acceleration when using the nVidia XServer program.  For the most part, you will not need to enable the acceleration if you do not have a card new enough so the XGL will not regonize it. If someone has a problem enabling acceleration for other cards (ATI, onboard ect,) post and I will firgure it out and add it to the guide.

Now, different distros, most all popular ones I'm sure, use the XGL config for 3D acceleration. This allows you to use different desktop effects for GNOME and KDE. To be honest, I do not know any other reasoning for using the acceleration, I will research and post later.

Most newer cards are not recognized but the XGL server, thus it will not enable the acceleration by default, and may give you warnings about your card not supporting it. Now we all know most 7.XX and about all 8.XX nVidia cards will support this, Linux just does not think so. So we can force it on and it works fine. Now to the code.

Here is, what I call BETA code, because I will explain the problems I had later despite the fact it worked. Open up the terminal and shoot this out:


```
$  su -
$  nvidia-xconfig --composite 
$  nvidia-xconfig --render-accel
$  nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
```

Bam! Works. =P. As you can see we are using the nvidia-xconfig like we used to enable SLI, same core but it will react with the XGL server to enable it. Now the problems I had are some user error, and some I don't know. My screen would go all white, though still have a cursor sometimes when I start playing with the desktop effect settings. If your screen goes to an unusable state, just press CTRL+ALT+Backspace, it ends your session and you can re-login and start over. Ill get more into the acceleration configuration when I learn more about it.


*EXTRA. The first posting about the creation of my OS. *

Yes, I am working on creating my own linux based operating system. So far there is not much info I can relese about it  because its like super beta right now. But heres a list of some stuff I can tell right now:

*Name*
*VixIn*
I got this name from a friend actually. a Vixen is a female fox, so obviously my handle is fox this seems appropriate, and yes its misspelled, but purposely because, well its a linux distro.
*
Kernel *
*FoxxIx*
The kernel is not from scratch just to get that out there. I took the source from my current fedora 8 install. I have made many changes to it, mostly to deal with the configuration of my own compuiter, but it will benefit others, mostly to try and optomize for newer hardware and such. I also have been trying to work it out with different SATA configs and SCSI. It previously had SCSI support, cept I was having problems mounting the live CD to my server at school, so thats somewhat in development. The Kernel is very very far away so nothing really to post about that right now.
*
GUI*
*KDE 3.5/4.0*
For the most part I have always used KDE for all my distros ive downloaded. Overall it looks better. Also I like the organization of KDE over any GNOME revision. KDE is still in development so I really wont use it yet, but I will be done with this project most likey well after 4.0 is finished. Bell again gotta go to nest class, post later.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

sweet!!! i was wondering if it could be done.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess the next logical step would be to report on the performance you can get with SLI in Linux. That'd be my suggestion anyway.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh and I will be glad too! I got some UT disks sitting somewhere which can run on Linux, just gotta find them...

And thanking the guide would be awesome too =P. Also, any and I mean ANY suggestions to this would be greatly accepted and appreciated.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 19, 2008)

I failed miserably at this when I tried...  good to see someone got it to work.  STICKY!


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

This is what I was going for lol. I tried this so many times and lost many keyboards from my anger lol. I hope it works for all of you, if you get problems report them here and ill try my self and fix em.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sticky plz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Sticky plz



i second that. SLI in linux wasn't even a though in PPL's minds until lately. i can't wait to see how SLI scales in linux. can you do crossfire in linux?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i second that. SLI in linux wasn't even a though in PPL's minds until lately. i can't wait to see how SLI scales in linux. can you do crossfire in linux?



that i know of its possible but ATI's drivers are way harder to configure


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2008)

how about crossfire-x? my 2x2's would be interesting on a linux box.  compiz/beryl would be even better and could allow more complex effects.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 20, 2008)

first I gotta work on the fact I somehow deleted half my guide....


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 20, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> first I gotta work on the fact I somehow deleted half my guide....



What's missing? I can restore an older edit of the post. But I don't see any differences from now vs. the old ones.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, I hope thats what the guide used to look like. How I deleted half of it? Don't use crappy wireless p2 systems to edit guides when the save of your post takes five minutes. Then crashes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2008)

wazz can u sticky?


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 20, 2008)

Some updates, later when I get to IT class Im going to write and get into the basic code for configuring the xorg

EDIT: thanks wazz, I didn't read your post before I fixed it myself >.< lol

EDIT2: Didn't notice the sticky till now. Many Thanks!


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 26, 2008)

Updated, I have recently switched to Fedora Core 8 and did the same configuring but the installation was all different, so I posted how to do it!


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just posted about my new project, creating my own operating system, its all the way to the bottom of the thread, any comments, suggestions and ideas are greatly welcomed, this is the first time ive ever programmed any project to a high extent.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

that is so awsomne tony you da man!


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 5, 2008)

i got some pics of the boot screen lol had to make some flashy crap h/o lemme up load them. THe big one is the boot scree and the little one is just some fun I had with photoshop and kinda promoting my kernel.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

looks good your really getting proficent good job..you have advanced far my student.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 5, 2008)

It's only now I know SLI could be done on Linux. But I wish there were games/apps that could utilize them too. Of course the X-Server can now utilise two GPU's but are the OpenGL apps (games / screensavers / CAD....etc) made for them?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

their are games that run under linux the UT series never winter nights most things that run under the ut engine or were coded for openGL can run under linux with some configuration or is that not what your asking?


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 6, 2008)

also, wine with interact with your xorg, nvidia settings ect, you can configure wine and make it tight as shit.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> their are games that run under linux the UT series never winter nights most things that run under the ut engine or were coded for openGL can run under linux with some configuration or is that not what your asking?



Question is, will the Unreal Engine based games (with the Linux layer) be able to exploit multi GPU like its Windows counterparts? Just found out you could run 3DMark '03 and '05 atop Wine.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Question is, will the Unreal Engine based games (with the Linux layer) be able to exploit multi GPU like its Windows counterparts? Just found out you could run 3DMark '03 and '05 atop Wine.



yes they should seeing as you configure your driver for sli all ut engine and open GL games in theory will take advantage assuming the game itself was coded to take advantage of multiple gpu setups


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yea, under wine, even though its a windows emulator, its still using all of your linux configs including the XGL, Xorg, and nVidia configs.


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 8, 2008)

Every time i install the latest Linux drivers in Ubuntu it doesn't load up anymore. I tried restoring xorg.conf but that did nothing. Only the drivers in the Ubuntu repos seem to work.


----------



## xfire (Mar 8, 2008)

You'll probably have to uninstall and reinstall like in windows and when there is a problem with xserver then
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
is a must try.


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 8, 2008)

oh, i'll give that a shot.
i ended up wiping the partition cuz it pissed me off.


----------



## xfire (Mar 9, 2008)

Yup, its faster to reinstall linux than find a fix.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 9, 2008)

not necessarily, if you have errors in the xserver, boot text only, then use your package manager to uninstall the nvidia drivers, then install the working drivers. for redhat it would be something like yum -uninstall nvidia blah. Works.


----------



## Fox34 (May 14, 2008)

not a link i wrote it all lol


----------



## xfire (May 14, 2008)

BOT!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59471


----------



## Fox34 (May 14, 2008)

nice find lol. That will be banned soon enough


----------



## xfire (May 14, 2008)

How many mods visit linux forum?


----------



## Fox34 (May 15, 2008)

well like two came in here. lol but if its a good bot it will prob be every where they will get it


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 6, 2008)

*How do i enable SLI in Debian Etch amd64?*

Fox, how do i enable SLI in Debian Etch amd64? I'm using nvidia Geforce 6600...


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ill have to research this. Are your drivers from nvidia on the site, and have you tried following the guide and come into a problem?


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 7, 2008)

*Fox...*

The Driver is from nvidia, Driver #169.12 for amd64...The problem is that your guide is for SUSE 10.0, so i don't know if your instructions apply for Debian Etch amd64?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 7, 2008)

most of the time the commanda are the same if their diffirent they very little.


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 7, 2008)

*Fox and Solaris...*

Is it Possible to run Compiz-fusion or Beryl on nvidia SLI?


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 8, 2008)

El1iP3S01D said:


> Is it Possible to run Compiz-fusion or Beryl on nvidia SLI?



tbh idk what Compiz-fusion or Beryl is but its not just suse, read it all theres a whole section for other os's. also research what distros use the same package managers, IE same command structure


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 8, 2008)

El1iP3S01D said:


> Is it Possible to run Compiz-fusion or Beryl on nvidia SLI?



should be able to i dont see why not. though iv never tried.


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 9, 2008)

*Fox and Solaris...*

I have a request, how do i create a custom Modeline so that my image is not Overscanned or better yet can either of you    create a utility that corrects the Overscan problems that the nvidia drivers bring to X?  I'm using a HDMI Cable on a Samsung LN-S4092D LCD-TV 46 inch...So can either of you help me with this issue?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 9, 2008)

i personally dont know...if you try to config it like you did when you installed it their may be a way to enter advanced config or maybe the option is their were you can manually type in the passes of the tv.wha card r u using?


o btw your car is amazing.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 10, 2008)

hmmm, really this is weird. Cause the TV drivers and settings seem to be in their own "world" in windows. I've never even seen this stuff in linux. My own guess, would be if there is "problem fix's" or config for settings when using TV hookup, it would be in the program you get with the linux drivers. So the best I can give you would be look through ever command you can use in the nvidia settings that collaborate with X. Use all the -help and -advanced tags to get really deep into what commands and settings are available

EDIT: +1 to the amazing car, leaping lamprey thats sick


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 10, 2008)

*Fox and Solaris...*

If you go to www.guru3d.com you will c the utility named Overscan Utility for nvidia cards for which affect XP and Vista users...Oh Solaris, my card is Geforce 6600 in SLI mode...Again, my request is to the both of you if either of you could create such utility for LInux users such as me and everyone else affected by this problem?  As a matter of fact, i'm using a Monster HDMI Cable to my LCD and the end of the cable is DVI plugged to the one of the cards...

Again, thanks for your input and yours ideas....


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for bringing it up to us, its def something we could try to look into. It just so happens that solaris just got a "bible" on nvidia programming and such, hes the guy to be talking too. We'll have to look into the xp progs and such then see what can be done.


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 10, 2008)

*Fox and Solaris...*

Did you know that on XP the nvidia drivers have a several slide for you to increase and decrease the size of the image, yet on any linux distro those slides don't exist...

What the slides do is increase the vertical and increase or decrease the horizontal...If only us linux users could have that way as well?


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 11, 2008)

yea the program is completely different for linux. All the options may be available, but you need to just use the command line. The linux drivers for nvidia is basically completely run through the terminal


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 11, 2008)

*Fox and Solaris*

How do i use the slides on the Terminal using Debian Etch amd64?


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have not tried using them in linux. Dig through the commands


----------



## xfire (Jun 12, 2008)

are you talking about screen resolution here?


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 12, 2008)

*xfire...*

Yes xfire, i'm referring to utility created by nvidia to solve the overscan problem on XP...my wish is that they or any of you could create a similar utility for Debian users as well.

Unless, you have a different option on solving this problem?


----------



## xfire (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't the screen resolution be changed through GUI? Ubuntu has that.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 12, 2008)

yea the screen resolution can be through gui. Its basically the same way you change it on xp. Also, to get a custom resolution and maybe better address the problem, config your xorg.conf. I wrote about it in the guide


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 13, 2008)

*Fox and xfire...*

What Guide so i can use it as welll...


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 13, 2008)

this one, it covers everything weve been talking about (toward the end of it_


----------



## legatoistheman (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey please help me.  I tried to use xorg config and enable sli by putting sli=yes in the options but i dont think it worked and every single time i close xorg it doesnt save it.  
Also, i tried to follow your guide...actually did not install the nvidia config tool because im scared that i wont be able to boot to my system anymore.
I guess i would be right to say that not installing that config agent would cause this error am i correct? 

I am really very new to linux and although i have somehow gotten x-fi soundcard to work using oss and even wow to work in wine doors and fallout to work in cedega i still have trouble installing things.  Can you please help me?

here is what the error on my console says.

legatoistheman@legatoistheman-desktop:~$ nvidia-xconfig --sli=Auto

Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".

ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.


----------



## legatoistheman (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry to reply to my own reply, but I also wonder how do you even check that sli is running? what is the command.  I am running wow on wine and the graphics (terrain detail) are horrible(terrain colors not blended in, patchy, missing textures,(although it runs great).  Is there a way to tell that sli is running and if it is how the heck am i supposed to get wine to use it?

here is my x-org config file


This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90
Release Date: 5 September 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2)
Current Operating System: Linux legatoistheman-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64
Build Date: 13 June 2008  01:10:57AM

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Sun Jun 29 04:16:04 2008
(++) Using config file: "test_xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung Syncmaster 214T"
(**) |   |-->Device "Geforce 7800 GTX"
(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "cursor"
(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) RgbPath set to "/etc/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(II) Loader magic: 0x7bd660
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 2.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(--) using VT number 9

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 10f1,2895 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0051 card 10f1,2895 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 10f1,2895 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 10f1,2895 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 10f1,2895 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card f0f1,2895 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 10f1,2895 rev a3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 10f1,2895 rev a3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 10f1,2895 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:19:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:19:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:19:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:19:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 104c,8023 card 10f1,2895 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0091 card 10de,02c2 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 08:0a:0: chip 1022,7450 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 81
(II) PCI: 08:0a:1: chip 1022,7451 card 10f1,2895 rev 01 class 08,00,10 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 08:0b:0: chip 1022,7450 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 81
(II) PCI: 08:0b:1: chip 1022,7451 card 10f1,2895 rev 01 class 08,00,10 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 0a:09:0: chip 1102,0005 card 1102,0022 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 80:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 10f1,2895 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 80:01:0: chip 10de,00d3 card 10f1,2895 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 80:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 10f1,2895 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 80:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 81:00:0: chip 10de,0091 card 10de,02c2 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GTX] rev 161, Mem @ 0xa2000000/24, 0xb0000000/28, 0xa1000000/24, I/O @ 0x2000/7
(--) PCI: (129:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GTX] rev 161, Mem @ 0xca000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xc9000000/24, I/O @ 0x5000/7
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.05  Mon May 19 00:27:33 PDT 2008
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.7.9-8 $
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.05  Mon May 19 00:09:56 PDT 2008
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:129:0:0) found
(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SLI" "auto"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI auto-select rendering option.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7800 GTX (G70) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.70.02.11.01
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7800 GTX at PCI:2:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 310.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x960"
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x768"
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 81); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2008)

legatoistheman said:


> Hey please help me.  I tried to use xorg config and enable sli by putting sli=yes in the options but i dont think it worked and every single time i close xorg it doesnt save it.
> Also, i tried to follow your guide...actually did not install the nvidia config tool because im scared that i wont be able to boot to my system anymore.
> I guess i would be right to say that not installing that config agent would cause this error am i correct?
> 
> ...


You have to be in SU for it to write to xorg.conf


----------



## xfire (Jun 29, 2008)

legatoistheman said:


> Hey please help me.  I tried to use xorg config and enable sli by putting sli=yes in the options but i dont think it worked and every single time i close xorg it doesnt save it.
> Also, i tried to follow your guide...actually did not install the nvidia config tool because im scared that i wont be able to boot to my system anymore.
> I guess i would be right to say that not installing that config agent would cause this error am i correct?
> 
> ...


Which distro are you using?
You need to log in as root to edit the xorg.conf file.


----------



## legatoistheman (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey everyone thanks for the replies..I actually did get the nvidia x server settings gui to show up finally.  I believe i used sudo not su because when i log in as su and type in my password it says that im not authorized or something...and i know i am and i know i am typing the right password.  any suggestions on how to fix that?


----------



## xfire (Jun 30, 2008)

Ubuntu prevents root to login the usual way, while starting you need to select to start in recovery mode(in grub menu).


----------



## legatoistheman (Jun 30, 2008)

nice to know that xfire. thanks.  I dont know if i should venture into recovery mode because i would mess things up  me being a newbie to ubuntu and all


----------



## xfire (Jun 30, 2008)

nah. Its easy. Just start in recovery mode. If I remember correctly root will auto logon. In any case login as root and then type startx (xserver isnt started automatically in recovery mode)
The xserver will start and you can edit the xorg.conf file and to make it easy right click the xorg.conf file and select properties and then change the permissions so that your default user can edit it.


----------



## Fox34 (Sep 4, 2008)

legatoistheman said:


> nice to know that xfire. thanks.  I dont know if i should venture into recovery mode because i would mess things up  me being a newbie to ubuntu and all



Word of advice for everyone not just legatois. Pick up a Linux bible. They are rather pricey but  I got most of mine at the dump/  They all contain lists of code, shell interactive basically everything. They, I think, will help you solve faster cause It can just be looked up. I suggest a red hat\civilian book, Debian. If you can get one some are just labeled" linux." I use mine all the time, but some linuxs are so different you can have an OS like SuSe, which is hella different. The books will cover almost anything


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 25, 2009)

ok guys, this is a mad old thread and guide, but apparently its helped alot of people. I emailed nVidia because they still have no guide on how to do this on their site, and asked them to link this guide on their site for people trying to do this, I need your support to try and get them to link it, post up!


----------

